# Grizzly G9729 3-in-one



## LX Kid (May 26, 2015)

Hello everyone!  This is my first post with my new Grizzly 12x36 3-In-One.  Still getting it all tramed, lubed and casting sand out of the major assemblies.  Already done a few mods to make things better.  Added a Shars tool post, got rid of the carriage gib set screws and made bolts that can be adjusted from outside and replaced bad carriage drive gear that rides on rack to name a few.


----------



## brino (May 26, 2015)

Welcome aboard the site.
That looks like a very sturdy and useful machine.
I hope you get years of fun out of it.
-brino


----------



## LX Kid (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Brino.  I had a lot of problem with the carriage travel being soo rough and binding.  I ordered a new pivot gear because the one that came on the machine was so cruedly made and rusty.  The one I received wasn't much better so I worked it with a diamond file.  The carriage gear box was also causing it to bind so I added .004" shim at the rear to level the gear on the rack.  Works much better now after listening to music, for two hours, and hand cranking it back and forth to wear it in.  Maybe this will help others that have the same problem.


----------



## LX Kid (May 26, 2015)

I've bought a treadmill for it motor and controller to make my lathe variable speed.  Have most everything to do the mod just waiting for the "guts" to jump in and get-r-done.


----------

